# Corn Snake Morphe HELP!



## AliA98 (Sep 2, 2017)

Heyy peeps, this is my first post,
(HOPEFULLY THE PICTURE LINKS WORK THIS TIME)

Ive had my scorn snake Sam for almost a year (he is just under 2 years old)
and i have always wondered what morphe he is - and i have virtually NO experience with snake genetics - i was told he was special due to the brightness of Sam's colouring

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e21/AlixAlliyah98/IMG_0227_zpsfj6vqfpn.jpg
http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e21/AlixAlliyah98/IMG_0226_zps4tgxf0bl.jpg
http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e21/AlixAlliyah98/IMG_0225_zpsk5xbsnbm.jpg


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Sorry ....appear to be PhotoBucket ... 


Anyways they're not showing for me ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

If your corn is the one pictured in your signature, it's either a hypo or a classic, and I'm leaning towards hypo.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Same here, Photobucket is no good as it wont let people see it.
Unless it is your privacy setting ?


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Best use the free TapaTalk app for uploading photos tbh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

